# Any Rumors of EOS M and Zeiss Touit



## DaMessenjah (Jun 22, 2013)

I have been interested in the development of both the Canon EOS M and the Zeiss Touit line of lenses. Does anyone know if the two companies are discussing a hookup?


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Jun 29, 2013)

You questions begs two more
1.) Why would Canon want to partner with Zeiss who might well make a better lens?
2.) Why would Zeiss want to hook up with a turkey like the Canon M?


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 30, 2013)

dickgrafixstop said:


> You questions begs two more
> 1.) Why would Canon want to partner with Zeiss who might well make a better lens?
> 2.) Why would Zeiss want to hook up with a turkey like the Canon M?



1. They wouldn't.

2. A zeiss lens would almost certainly be MF, thereby negating the main critque folk who haven't actually used an m have about the m. As they say in Scotland.. Were you actually at the game caller?


----------

